# Silver Dollar City Tickets



## michaelsmalley (Dec 29, 2005)

Wife and I are taking 10 grandkids to Silver Dollar City over spring break (3/23 and 3/24).  Anyone know how much the tickets to SDC are or where I can get any discount tickets or how the Bring a Friend Free certificates work and where I can get them?  We are staying at the French Quarter but they said they don't have any discount tickets.  Hope somebody can help save grandpa's pocketbook.  I'll need all the money we have to buy geratol to keep up with the kids I'm sure.  Thanks.

Mike S.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 29, 2005)

AAA has sold two day tickets for the price of a single day admission in the past. The multi park, multi. day tickets issued by SDC also work out as a pretty good deal. They allow you to park hop between SDC, Celebration City and White Water at a reduced fee. 

The bring a friend tickets are issued to season pass holders. If you wanted, you could purchase season passes for half the group and get enough bring a friend tickets for the other half. I'm not sure how this would work out cost wise.


----------



## libraria99 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here is the info on season passes:

http://www.bransonsilverdollarcity.com/tickets/seasonpasses.aspx

SDC is a tough discount to get.  But you can save a bunch of money if you order season passes in the next two days (by the end of the year).  You do get a Bring a Friend certificte that would be good for the dates you will be there.  Pricing depends on your age.  For example, if you and your wife are "seniors" over 62, your passes would be $53.24 each.  Child pass 11 yrs or younger is $48.98.  Adult pass would be somewhere in between that.  You'd have to figure out what is best way for you to go, I don't know that a "child" could bring in an adult on a BAF cert.  Also, anyone you buy a pass for, you should keep in mind that person is the only one who can use the pass, they are very sticky about showing ID when you enter the park (At least for adults, don't have any experience with kids).  Keep in mind those persons you buy passes for could visit at any time thruout the season.  There are also BAF certs for use later in the year.  Also, if you plan to buy food in the park, the pass saves you some money.

So, as an example, you buy 2 senior passes and 3 "adult" passes, would cost you approx $260, whereas 2 senior, 3 adult, and 5 child one day tickets would be about $327.50 or more as I don't know what one day admissions will be for 2006.  This is if I have figured things generally correct subject to ages of you and your grandchildren.


----------



## michaelsmalley (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the post.  Went online and bought 6 passes which gave me 6 BAF.  Yes, I checked and a child can BAF an adult.  Unfortunately, the BAF's are good for only 1 day.  I will use the 6 BAF to get us all in the first day then try to find 6 more for the 2nd day.

I will also get 6 BAF certs good in August and 6 good in December so maybe I can find someone to trade with for the extra 6 I will need in March since we plan on being in the park 2 days.

The kids will all have season passes and only live about 4 hrs away so they might get to go again this summer.  However, if they do it will be with the parents.  I don't think grandma and grandpa can handle over once.  Even if they don't get to go again, the cost was less than buying daily tickets, using last years prices.  Thanks for your help.

Mike S.


----------



## JLB (Dec 30, 2005)

If you wind up with passes you cannot use I seem to have been designated the clearing house.

I don't know what the schedule is, but ten more acres are being added, family oriented and with more rides.  We have commented that they need more rides for the younger kids.  The balloons and merry-go-round get pretty busy.  Perhaps if I, and other kids my age, quit riding those . . . .


----------



## michaelsmalley (Dec 30, 2005)

*Extra Passes*

Thanks JLB.  I will get 6 BAF for March thru June plus 6 for September plus 6 for December.  I know I won't need the ones for September and December so if you hear of anyone wanting to make a 2 for 1 swap, I'll be glad to trade my 6 September and 6 December for 6 in March thru June.  Thanks a lot and have a happy new year.

Mike S.


----------



## JLB (Dec 30, 2005)

Try that other forum I emailed you about.  Maybe you can work out a swap there, since it is more specific to Branson.

I suspect a lot of BAFs go unused.  We have a hard time getting our friends and family here to use ours.


----------

